# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  One body part per day

## Herman Munster

I'm looking for opinions and advice; I am currently hitting the gym 4-5 days per week. The following is a brief summary of my workouts; I am typically working one major body part per day. I find this limits my elbow/shoulder/Achilles/all tendon pain. Anyone else following a similar route?
Typically Monday to Friday; an occasional Saturday, but w/ kids sports the weekend is mostly impossible. All days have a 20-30 minute session of Elliptical or combo of 10 minute jog and then Elip. This is first thing after stretching.

Mon - Chest/Tris 
1. Chest - Smith Machine; Flat bench, incline and close grip
2. Tri's - skull crushers, push downs
3. Ab work, leg raises or crunches w/ a mix of push-ups in between sets

Tues - Back
1. Back; Bent over Rows, Pull downs, Seated rows - maybe single arm bent over rows depending how I am feeling

Wednesday  Biceps
1. Straight bar curls, hammer curls, single arm spider curls over adjustable/Incline bench
2. Ab work, mix in push ups 

Thursday - Legs
1. Smith machine squats, leg extension and curls, calf raises

Friday  Shoulders
1. Smith machine; military press
2. seated single arm dumbbell press- one arm per lift alternating between each
3. Arnold presses
4. upright rows; Smith or cable (depends on availability)
5. bar or dumbbell shrugs

I'm not in love with this; I'm not sure what else to do here. I still lift relatively heavy, starting each set at 10 reps and by my last set of each exercise at 6-8, squats is the only exercise I am steady 10. If I don't break up my routine to multiple days, my shoulders (mostly) wont stand for the beating. Reading the above, looks like I should pull back on the shoulder work, too much?

Thanks

----------


## brazey

Not sure what your goals are but back in the day, I made some of my best gains in strength & size doing nothing but mon-squats, wed-bench and fri-dl. I'm not a bodybuilder though. I'm sure others will chime in. By the way--I love Herman Munster!

----------


## AD

5 exercises on fri for your shoulders? 3-4 sets each? thats about 15-20sets in total. i think a good gauge of whether thats too much is... when you're halfway thru the second or third exercise, while performing each rep, do you feel like you're trying to conserve your energy for the remaining 2-3 exercises? and thus not giving it your max? if thats true, then maybe 3 exercises to failure may be enough.

----------


## JOCKSOX

I like it. Chest before Back, Back before Shoulders. No behind the neck presses on OB Bar. Use dumbells. Stop at pain. try light flys. Shrug heavy. Mine is: Legs, Chest, Back, Shoulders, Arms OFF, OFF....

----------


## Kenlie

I also use similar system with OP. Only 1 major part per day, with one minor part per day. 5 days a week.

I've found this to be the best system for me. I always have enough energy to push through and get the maximum out of it.

It just feels easier, than doing for example 4 days a week and work more muscles per day. I even split legs in 3 parts(calves, thighs, glutes) and won't do them all in one day. I mix them with other bodyparts. For example I have a "middle body day", which includes abs, glutes and lower back. (This day is exception from major+minor system)

My thighs get only partial workout in this day, which is ok for me, because I have *exceptionally* large thighs (due genetics as well as soccer background) and I don't do hard full workouts for them at all, because I don't want more size there.

----------


## JOCKSOX

Looks good.... 

Legs/Chest/Back/Shoulders+Trap/Arms

DUDE.

----------


## THINKBIG

I usually do chest and tris together and back and bis then if I'm feeling tired I will just push the arms.off to.a seperate day have you ever skipped a bodypart one week and felt better the next week when you.did them? For me its my.sign I'm over training that muscle Rest builds and if your not giving that muscle enough you sometimes go backwards

----------


## crazy mike

You are right on w/ too much shoulders. Remember you get some shoulders with incline bench. I grew my front deltoids with incline, incline and incline. A little steeper angle. But then you have to watch the joints, much stress. I'm strictly bodybuilding.
NEVER two (2) majors. I have never paid attention to push pull. What ever is fatigued first is just that way until I switch up routine.
My routine on my comeback and doing real good. 

Mon - Chest , arms
Tues- Back , traps
Wed - Full legs and some times start at the lower , calves , hams then squat. change it up.
Thurs - Shoulders , traps---
Friday - Arms , chest
Sun - legs

...crazy mike

PS: don't look at the pic because I've only been back in the gym since Oct-November so I came in with literally nothing left from 25 yrs. ago ...OK...cm

----------


## Natureboy71

This is one I have been doing for about 6 months now and it's working good for me.

Mon- Chest and Back.
Tue- Bi's and Tri's and calves
Wed- Rest day
Thurs- Legs and calves
Fri- Shoulders
Sat- Rest day
Sun- Legs, calves and forearms

I am doing cardio 2 or 3 times a week and 2 days of Taekwondo also. I mix in abs randomly too (hate doing them)

I find doing my calves now 3 times a week has made them explode as once a week never seemed to do much for them.

----------


## yannick35

In pain you dont even need to lift heavy i have started training again after my laxity issues i still go for my prolo treatments but i can say that most of it is fixed.

People who are injured or we who reach the age of 40 need to make plans to still train when we are 60, i have been using the vince gironda 8 X 8 training for a while now with amazing results my diet could be better but the training is insane.

Check out Serge Nubret routine this guy never really lifted heavy he did a lot of moderate weight 

Serge Nubretâs Old School Workout Routine

this is the best to bring blood into the muscles and nutrient to heal.

I am not a big fan of cardio but theses routine will work cardio at the same time since rest between sets are 30 seconds to 1 minute.

You can bet your sweet harse that after being injured for 11 years i am never going to squat 300 pounds again or try to deadlift anything but my fat cat at home. Theses routines are gold for people who have pains and want to train for a very long time.

----------

